# Are anything/cargo cages for fork mount only?



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

I've not seen anything cages or other cargo cages mounted on top tubes or seat tubes or elsewhere. Do the contents/bags tend to be too wide to mount these cages somewhere on the frame?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Salsa AC Frame Mounted

^^^ click on images and you'll get some ideas for frame mount AC options.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

vikb said:


> ^^^ click on images and you'll get some ideas for frame mount AC options.


Yeah, not really. All fork mounted.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BikesFloat said:


> Yeah, not really. All fork mounted.


Did you ever bother looking at the image search like I suggested? I count 8 frame mounted setups without scrolling.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I saw some mounted on top and below the down tube. I think the length would prevent them from working on any of my seat tubes.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

The only thing I see is a few old Salsa cages which aren't sold anymore and a few odd cargo cages with water bottles. I think your real point is to assume that I didn't do any research on my own before I posted the question. I assure you I have. I'm not saying that there isn't a possibility that I missed a pic or two (or 8 was it?).


----------



## VTFargo (Oct 12, 2009)

BikesFloat said:


> The only thing I see is a few old Salsa cages which aren't sold anymore and a few odd cargo cages with water bottles. I think your real point is to assume that I didn't do any research on my own before I posted the question. I assure you I have. I'm not saying that there isn't a possibility that I missed a pic or two (or 8 was it?).


Geez, you ask a question, someone does your searching for ya, then you cop an attitude, real nice


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

See there's where your snob attitude is misdirected. You didn't do anything for me that I hadn't already done. I'm sure it's not the first time YOU'VE copped an attitude by jumping to conclusions when a newb posts an inquiry.

Do you have a frame mounted cargo cage? If not, then save the thread space for someone who might.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

BikesFloat said:


> The only thing I see is a few old Salsa cages which aren't sold anymore and a few odd cargo cages with water bottles. I think your real point is to assume that I didn't do any research on my own before I posted the question. I assure you I have. I'm not saying that there isn't a possibility that I missed a pic or two (or 8 was it?).


Re-read your OP. You didn't specify which model of AC or even say they had to be AC's at all.

And yes by that standard you missed a whole lot more than 8 setups at the link I provided.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

BikesFloat said:


> See there's where your snob attitude is misdirected. You didn't do anything for me that I hadn't already done. I'm sure it's not the first time YOU'VE copped an attitude by jumping to conclusions when a newb posts an inquiry.
> 
> Do you have a frame mounted cargo cage? If not, then save the thread space for someone who might.


Sheeesh... some people. If you had performed even a halfa$$ed search, you would have found an answer to your question. I usually have a lot of patience with newbs, but I'll make an exception in your case.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

There are anything cage mounts on the downtubes of some bikes like the Ogre (inside the triangle). In a pinch you can bolt an AC on with just two regular bottle mounts anywhere it fits. The Gypsy by Trade site has a post about adding extra boss to mount an AC on the downtube below the triangle. 

With p-camps or copious amounts of electrical tape, you can mount an AC almost anywhere (see bikepacking.com's hack section for more info on using tape)


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Works fine on my Troll, which has the mounting points. I did find the other weekend that a large, inflexible item, like a growler, prevents me from using the bottle cage. Soft items and the Anything bag work fine.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My 2014 Mukluk Ti has a triple cage mount on top of the down tube. I think it would work fine for putting an Anything Cage in there. I have a couple of Everything bags from Cleaveland Mountaineering that I got for my forks and those would work about anywhere because they can be run a little thinner if you need the clearance. But I have a frame bag that I run when I need to put something in the triangle so I've never actually run anything else in there.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I tried a Salsa brand Anything Cage on other places, non fork, but to me it didn't work. Too wide for my taste. I did not even put a load in the cage, just the cage itself was too wide. 

Even better than some number of googleable photos is trying it on your bike. Surely someone, a buddy, bike shop, has one to try.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_8242 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

When I used it with the anything bag stuffed full, my leg on the ND side was brushing against the strap. I was able to readjust it to stop that. Didn't notice an issue at all riding around with the growler in the triangle. But it is true that the Anything Cage HD, you are adding a certain width to the bike that persists even when the cage is empty. It looks like the standard Anything Cage has a narrower section that might correspond to where your legs are, but even if that's the case, it only helps when there's nothing in the cage.

The time I most notice the cage most in when locking up the bike. It sometimes interferes with how I can lean the bike up against a rack, pole, etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Blackburn cargo cage is a bit smaller than the Anything Cage and only needs 2 bottle bosses (it has a correspondingly lower weight capacity, too).

https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...0Z_JAhVI5iYKHUKhBHwQ_AUICCgC&biw=1249&bih=761


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

If king ever releases the manything cage you might be able to get something in there without it rubbing on your legs. I would think that space is better reserved for a frame bag and putting something like a BBB 1.5L on the downtube.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

With my limited use of the Anything Cage HD, it seems like in most cases the load is wider than the cage. If rubbing is a problem with just the cage in place, then you probably just don't want that kind of carrier in your triangle. The Manything cage itself may have a narrower profile, but eventually you're going to want some gear in there, or what's the point?

I agree that a frame bag is likely the most efficient use of that space. For my part, I put the Anything cage there because I don't have a frame bag, and because it occasionally comes in handy in everyday use. On an actual trip, if I did have a frame bag, I would likely move the Anything Cage to the fork or leave it at home.

I have seen images of an Anything Cage mounted underneath the downtube. I would worry about what that would do to clearance. Having just moved from a touring bike to a mountain bike, I'm enjoying the advantages of a higher bottom bracket, and I'd hate to mess with it.

I think you're right again, Mr Pink57, that if you were going to use that underside of the downtube, something with a narrower profile might fit the bill. The BBB 1.5L seems like a good fit.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Honaker Hydro Pack ? Bedrock Bags and Packs
Saw one of these last night. So this is a thought.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

BikesFloat said:


> The only thing I see is a few old Salsa cages which aren't sold anymore and a few odd cargo cages with water bottles. I think your real point is to assume that I didn't do any research on my own before I posted the question. I assure you I have. I'm not saying that there isn't a possibility that I missed a pic or two (or 8 was it?).


Salsa still sells the original anything cage, and they now also sell the HD.
So really, there's nothing in your post that's accurate.

But here's let's answer things:

You don't want the anything cage dangling off the top tube, that's where your knees want to go.
If you're running a fatbike (and you haven't said anything about what type of bike you want to run the cage on) the bb is extra-wide, so down there is the best place to run the cage, whether on the downtube (above or underslung), or seattube.
If the cage is loaded down with weight, (water, food, tent, etc) get it as low as you can. If it's holding your compressed down jacket or inflatable sleeping pad, you can probably get away with slinging it anywhere. As we're all aware, you can make your own P-clamps, and run the cage on any part of the bike you want. 
Just remember, narrower bottom brackets reduces the space between your legs as they're less splayed travelling from your to the pedals.
You may end up having to ride bow-legged just to clear the cage. 
The wider the Q-factor (as on fatbikes) the easier it is to fit oversized packages between your legs.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

BikesFloat said:


> See there's where your snob attitude is misdirected. You didn't do anything for me that I hadn't already done. I'm sure it's not the first time YOU'VE copped an attitude by jumping to conclusions when a newb posts an inquiry.
> 
> Do you have a frame mounted cargo cage? If not, then save the thread space for someone who might.


A lot of hot little potatoes in this thread...

https://maxthecyclist.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/max_4946.jpg


----------

